# Polar Vortex Preparations



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

This is what happens when it's just you and your dog home alone for days on end. We've reluctantly started preparing for single digit weather once again. What does your cabin fever cold preparations cause? :crazy: lol


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Really cute pic !!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I'm a hose head again today, too. The last couple of days with snow melting was nice. It's 21 degrees now. My hands are chapped, my ankle is healing, I am in hibernation mode, and hate getting out of my warm comforters in the morning.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hahaha!! That is incredibly cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aawww :wub: warm ears at least. The snow nose shows the season! This stupid polar vortex is not giving up anytime soon. 
Tracking is non existent unless it is tracking for voles. 








or searching for the long lost toys/frustration sets in


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I know how _that_ is.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

Winter drives both me and Kain crazy, although he is content to eat snow for 5 minutes before actually going to the bathroom. Trying to get him enough exercise is tough when it's so cold outside your boogers freeze >_<


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Too cute! Love your pup!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh that is too funny. 

Those couple of warm days were such a tease!


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Oh that is too funny.
> 
> Those couple of warm days were such a tease!



Oh I know. I sat outside and brushed a whole dog out of him. He then proceeded to chase hair balls around the yard for 30 minutes. We we're basking for most of the day and he was a very tired pup for the first time since this miserable weather began. Aaaaaand then I saw the weather report. Le sigh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Oh that is too funny.
> 
> Those couple of warm days were such a tease!



Oh I know. I sat outside and brushed a whole dog out of him. He then proceeded to chase hair balls around the yard for 30 minutes. We were basking for most of the day and he was a very tired pup for the first time since this miserable weather began. Aaaaaand then I saw the weather report. Le sigh. I don't get why people are counting down the days until the first day of Spring. I'm almost positive it will be freezing that day too lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

The fact that this last round of below normal temps has been labeled "Polar Vortex 3" in my area is sadly indicative of a ridiculously cold winter in Chicago.

We are within a day or two of breaking the all-time record of number of days where low temps (not wind chill) are below zero.

Riley is now sled-dog ready.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

LifeofRiley said:


> Riley is now sled-dog ready.



Its funny you say that because I was seriously considering doing skijoring with Kain next winter if its as bad as it was this winter. I don't have any winter hobbies that are affordable at the moment and I am bored bored bored!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

aqueous18 said:


> Its funny you say that because I was seriously considering doing skijoring with Kain next winter if its as bad as it was this winter. I don't have any winter hobbies that are affordable at the moment and I am bored bored bored!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 My dog's littermate does this with his owner and does great at it!

She says this is the best system: Ruff Wear Omnijore Skijoring System


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hose is on head. 

9 degrees F here. 

I'm so sick of this. 

No one let go in their crates last night or today, or even yesterday, so I must be getting better at getting them all out on time, every time.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Not sure if this video will work for you guys, but my friend just took this today.

Polar Vortex Part 3 in Canada... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6542412800&type=2&theater&notif_t=video_reply


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

What I don't understand is, when did there become such a thing as a "Polar Vortex"??? My entire life we just called it "freak'n cold."


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a real thing, a massive cyclone but I think what makes this unusual is the size and scale of it this year.

ETA: just north of me they had total whiteout conditions, 96 car pileup on the 400! Thankfully no serious injuries, but my goodness. http://barrie.ctvnews.ca/100-vehicles-involved-in-crash-on-highway-400-south-of-barrie-1.1706381


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It always use to be the el nino or la nina that controlled our weather patterns, now the polar vortex has taken control...I want the el nino back! And quit naming these snowstorms. Mother Nature is getting a kick out of it.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else but I'm ready for some of that global warming I keep hearing about. Its been the coldest and snowiest winter I can remember in a long time.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

lennyb said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I'm ready for some of that global warming I keep hearing about. Its been the coldest and snowiest winter I can remember in a long time.


LOL right me too - though my relatives in California are saying it's unseasonably warm and they never even had a winter! Guess it depends on where you live... but I'd trade spots with them in a heartbeat right about now!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Where do we go from here? 

If the effects of El Nino are in fact over now, and we will go back to the Cold and Crappy winters of my youth, or, shall we be all saying 21 years from now, "you think this is cold, well, I remember the winter of '14." 

Or is this the winter of '13? 

I never could get whether that last really bad one, '78 or '79 was actually '78 or '79. 

Don't be talking about global warming though or they will call this a train wreck and shut it down for getting all political.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, and there's no water in the kitchen, again!

I'm so tired of this. When I headed out in my PJs this morning to let those with less strong bladders out first, it didn't seem to bad. That was 6:30. When I went to clean the kennels and put out water, and let everyone out, it was bloody cold.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

That was fantastic!!!!


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

I got stuck in CA when the first blizzard and vortex hit for an extra week on top of the week I had already spent there. It was very warm for the time of the year. You can imagine my disappointment when I came home to the frozen tundra.

I do remember winters starting earlier when I was younger, mainly because I remember trick or treating in my costume with a snowsuit over it lol

Yesterday I walked out of my college to my car and it took maybe 5 minutes. We had to travel in packs because the wind was blowing snow so hard into your face you couldn't look up. I now look like an alcoholic as my cheeks are wind burned to crap. I ask again, WHY?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Eiros said:


> LOL right me too - though my relatives in California are saying it's unseasonably warm and they never even had a winter! Guess it depends on where you live... but I'd trade spots with them in a heartbeat right about now!!


Northern Nevada has been having an unusually warm winter as well. It's been great in the 50's and 60's. I love it. The only bad thing is we desperately need the snow. Our water situation is terrible.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

It was -6 at our house. Lucky the dog who stayed outside so long during the first "POLAR VORTEX" froze to ground when he drooled and his face stuck went ou today just long enough to pee on the sidewalk and was like open the dang door all ready. Chevy and Thunder have to be literally lead off the patio.This sucks!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

now they are calling for a foot of snow sunday into monday...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GSKnight said:


> now they are calling for a foot of snow sunday into monday...



Yeah but the bright side is the dogs love it.

SuperG


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Yeah but the bright side is the dogs love it.
> 
> SuperG



Kain loves it for about 5 minutes when he eats snow and bounds through the drifts. Then he starts shaking and hovering by the door with this look like, "Why did I do that?" I am watching from the warmth of the indoors laughing at him lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's sixteen now. 

It was 1 degree last night when I was letting them in and out, around 10PM. 

I fell asleep on the sofa watching Hawaii Five-O reruns to see some sunshine, and got up at 1 to let them out and in again. Not sure how cold it was. 

I got up before 6 to let them out and in again. Not sure how cold it was, but my gloved hand was sticking to the metal parts out there. 

Finally around 10AM, I got my hot water and thawed the water buckets and filled them and put them out in their runs. 

It was 12 degrees when I got here, around 1ish. 

I am just so tired of this crappy yucky weather.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Michigan here, on the morning side near the bay, and it was -8 last night, and supposed to be colder tomorrow night, breaking records for this time of year. We have had at least 52" of snow (that's at the airport, so it's more or less depending on where you are). I am pushing close to 7 decades on this earth, and this winter is the worst. There may have been worse winters, but I was younger then! Since the partial thaw and then return of the vortex, our 1/2 acre yard has frozen every footprint, human and canine, into a trap that could easily sprain or break an ankle. My poor Jade was limping for a week, I think because she probably twisted something after slipping into one of the thousands of frozen footprints. I wouldn't let her run until she was sound again, which meant I was walking her out there, hoping the plate in my once-broken ankle held up...

Question--Is the 'polar vortex' the same as when the jet stream used to slip too far south, or is this a totally new phenomenon?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am really looking forward to mud season and the layers, upon layers of poop I'll be scooping as each snowstorm melts away. Thankfully I feed raw so it wont' be so bad, but it is going to be epic.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My brother lives around the corner from me. 

He informs me that it was -14 this morning. 

-14 is bloody cold for my neck of the woods. I've seen it down to -10 in the middle of the night, but I am talking morning. -11, -14 what fun! 

I meet with a lady who has to be nearing ninety, and she is out there in this crap getting her driveway down to the concrete. I haven't seen my sidewalk in months. God put that white crud there, and He can take it away! (This is probably why I twisted my ankle.) The Good Lord may have a sense of humor, but don't push it! 


A friend sent this to me today:


*It's winter in Ohio And the gentle breezes blow, 
70 miles per hour at 52 below! 
Oh, how I love Ohio When the snow's up to your butt; 
You take a breath of winter air 
And your nose is frozen shut. 
Yes, the weather here is wonderful, 
You may think I'm a fool. 
I could never leave Ohio, 
Cause I'm frozen to the stool.*


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

selzer said:


> A friend sent this to me today:
> 
> 
> *It's winter in Ohio And the gentle breezes blow,
> ...




Being from northern Ohio I luv this.. Gotta pass it on.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

They are calling for 12-20 inches in Pittsburgh. I'm closing on a house, so I wish I could stay here, but I gotta get home to Finn and Abi.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

Gosh the weather sucks for you guys, but the photos are adorable, so I'm torn.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

We missed this last storm by the skin of our teeth. We only got a light dusting of about 3-5 inches. Finally a small break as we are moving tomorrow! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

